# How To Build A Bee Bait Box For Swarms And Trapping



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

Nice video and DIY info, but I got no volume.

Thanks


----------



## Tony Teolis (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Ed,

Try this link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYglkiW912M


----------



## Tony Teolis (Jun 27, 2011)

Accomac, Virginia looks like an awesome place to garden and raise bees!


----------



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

Got it now thanks, very nice area with Chesapeake bay on one side and Atlantic on other.


----------

